# LOL, silly, pointless bragg!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Drumroll please! Falkor vom Wildhaus, one week shy of his eighth month b-day, has lifted his leg and marked territory!!! Way to go, Falkor!!! You tell 'em all about you!

























Oh gosh I feel silly being sooooo proud of this, but I am! 

He has been lifting his leg since he was six months old, but this is the first time that he actually peed ON something to mark. It is -30C here, and Keeta was doing the three legged dance, but the cold didn't stop Falkor from finding a lost squeeky toy in the snow bank (lost three days ago by Keeta), and then proceeding to mark the snowbank at the driveway entrance that is well marked by many a loose traveling dog. 

That's my boy!!! He's growing up and will be a force to reckon with!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

A right of passage.
lets the strays know: 
"You've got peemail":
keep moving on!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Flash still doesn't lift his leg.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi started lifting his leg about 8 months ago and I was really bummed. Luckily I have discouraged it enough that he does it very infrequently. I hate marking! Chama is a HUGE marker (she lifts her leg so high I'm surprised she doesn't fall over) and now that she's old and deaf her walks take forever because of it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know what you mean Ruth, Keeta is a marker too! But she pretty much will pee on command so I don't have to wait half-an-hour and fifty marking spots to get her to empty herself. 

On walks, I also have a "keep going" command so that she doesn't stop every ten feet, and a "okay, you can go" command to give her permission to sniff and mark, so all-in-all not a problem. Though if she gets deaf in her old age, and can't hear my directions, I can see it detoriating. Falkor at this point is more interested in finding sticks and ice chunks to play wiht than he is in marking.

Falkor got buckets-full of tetestorone coming out of his ears in behaviour and (ahem . . . ) development, I knew the marking was coming up and inevitable very soon. 

The fun thing will be to see Keeta and Falkor keep marking over each other to see who has the last word!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi has never tried to mark over Chama's pee...she'd probably pee ON him!









Chama used to be great and pee on command and everything but to be honest this is about all she has going on for stimulation now so I let her be. She enjoys leaving her p-mail and I allow extra time for her walks.







Rafi, however, does not get that option when on leash because our walks are power walks with no p-mail stops!


----------

